# LG Unveils New OLED



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.lgblog.co.uk/2012/05/oled/

[YOUTUBEHD]JubFjalfNIY[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

OLED Fantastic for Vendor's and Display systems.

For residential, way way too overpriced.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Price?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I love LG televisions, but this one is out of my league...

Engadget prices it over $10K.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/23/lg-55-inch-oled-tv-gets-official-design-possible-9-000-price/

I'll stick with my 60" 2D Plasma until prices really start to drop.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I love LG televisions, but this one is out of my league...
> 
> Engadget prices it over $10K.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: $10k? :lol::lol:

I'll stick to eyeing the Panny 55" VT50 plasma as my next possible set.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

$10,059 at todays exchange rate...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

LG needs to adjust the price if they wish to make a big splash in the U.S. market.


----------

